
Show HN: Instant Spotify - Search Spotify songs using Google keyword suggestions - mhlavacka
http://spotifyinstant.meteor.com/
======
visarga
Stopify is stopped in my country, otherwise I would be happy to see.

------
ashleyhindle
This is really nice. I had to be logged in to the web player for the play
button to work, but once I did it's a great experience.

Nice work!

~~~
mhlavacka
Thanks! It works with your desktop app too when it's open. I was hoping
Spotify API is more like Youtube API, when you can autoplay the video and move
on the next video after it's finished, but unfortunately it's not.

